# [SOLVED] How do I put my Router/Modem in Bridge Mode and Use a Different Router?



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi. I'm looking for an easy to follow guide to do the following.

I have an SMCD3GN (from Rogers) that is both a Modem and a Router. I also have a Linksys WRT54G router that I used to use before.

The SMC is giving me a lot of problems. The connection is really bad often and my internet speed drops for no reason all of a sudden. I'm getting fed up and want my old router back.

I know it's possible to change the SMC into a modem (put it in bridge mode) and then connect my router and use the Linksys router instead of the SMC. I don't know exactly how to set it up and would really like an explanation. Please try to make it a "noob" friendly explanation. 

I already know how to get into the SMC and Linksys settings as an admin.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: How do I put my Router/Modem in Bridge Mode and Use a Different Router?*

Hi since you are already having problems with the internet connecting to the SMC modem/router adding a second router to the equation would be pointless as connection to the internet would still have to go thru the SMC which you are having issues with.

1. Is it a wired connection or wireless connection you are using and having issues with?

2. Has this issue always existed since you got the SMC or has it developed reently?

3. Were there any such issues with your old router?


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: How do I put my Router/Modem in Bridge Mode and Use a Different Router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> Hi since you are already having problems with the internet connecting to the SMC modem/router adding a second router to the equation would be pointless as connection to the internet would still have to go thru the SMC which you are having issues with.
> 
> 1. Is it a wired connection or wireless connection you are using and having issues with?
> 
> ...


I figured it out and put it into bridge mode and then connected my old router. The problem was the signal strength. The SMC router is known to have very bad signal strength, even when you are in sight of the router. As a modem, the SMC is perfect. My Linksys WRT54G has really good signal strength and ever since I set it up this morning, the problem has been fixed.

Although this doesn't matter anymore, I'll answer your second question. The issue developed recently with the SMC. It's been about a month.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: How do I put my Router/Modem in Bridge Mode and Use a Different Router?*

Also, for those that come here looking for an answer:

To put the SMCD3GN into bridge mode, log into the device with your user name and password:

(default user name and password may be)
Username: XXXX
Password: XXXX

Then disable Wi-Fi (make sure you're doing this from a wired computer) and then tick the box on the main screen that says "Disable All Commercial Gateway Functions". The device will reboot. When it reboots, the Wi-Fi LED should not be on. Your internet won't be working anymore.

The device is now a modem only. Disconnect the ethernet cable from your computer and connect it to one of the slots on your router so that there is a cable going from the SMC into your router. Connect another ethernet cable from your router to your computer. You should now have a wired connection going through both the SMC and your new router. Go to command prompt and type in ipconfig. Use the default gateway to login to your new router.

IMPORTANT: The user and password details could be different from the SMC! If you haven't changed the login information of the router, look up the defaults online.

You will not be able to login to your SMC anymore. To reset the SMC to how it was before, hold the reset button on the back for 30 seconds.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: How do I put my Router/Modem in Bridge Mode and Use a Different Router?*

Hi alimadari, I removed the user name and password in your post above in case that info is specific to your router. It doesn't sound like the typical default User/Pass that Rogers might use.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: How do I put my Router/Modem in Bridge Mode and Use a Different Router?*



Fred Garvin said:


> Hi alimadari, I removed the user name and password in your post above in case that info is specific to your router. It doesn't sound like the typical default User/Pass that Rogers might use.


No, that's the default admin info. Google it. I know my stuff. 

Because you changed it, the user info is incorrect in my above post, so I'll write it here until you change it back.

The real default admin info for the router:

User: xxxx
Password: xxxx

That password *is* the default password.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: How do I put my Router/Modem in Bridge Mode and Use a Different Router?*

alimadari, thanks for the info. I'd rather err on the side of caution than leave your personal User/Pass out in the open, if that was the case.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: How do I put my Router/Modem in Bridge Mode and Use a Different Router?*

Hi alimadari glad you got it sorted good work and thanks for posting the solution it may be useful to others.

I would advise not to put your username and password in the forum for all to see and change them immediately so not a security risk.

Fred was just trying to protect you.

Could i ask you to mark the thread as solved if you are happy, and if you ever need help again don't hestitate to create a new thread.


----------



## chelemonz (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: How do I put my Router/Modem in Bridge Mode and Use a Different Router?*

Where do i log into the device with my user name and password?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: How do I put my Router/Modem in Bridge Mode and Use a Different Router?*

Chelemonz, if you need help, please start a new thread of your own with a description of your problem.


----------

